# EN World 2007 fantasy baseball league



## Agamon (Feb 22, 2007)

I waited too long for someone to make a hockey pool this season, I don't want to make the same mistake for baseball.

Last season we had both a Roto and a Head to Head league.  I'm only starting up a head to head league, if someone wants to do the Roto, be my guest.

Sign up info:
League name: EN World Head to Head
League ID number: 97142
League password: enworld2007

Settings are default except that 20 teams can enter.  We'll autodraft either once the league fills, or one week before the season starts.

http://baseball.fantasysports.yahoo.com/league/enworldhth


----------



## DaveMage (Feb 22, 2007)

Alas, my baseball fantasy involves them going on strike and never returning...

(I'm still bitter about the strike of '94.)


----------



## Agamon (Feb 22, 2007)

Wow, that's a grudge.  I'm an 'aw shucks' Canadian.  Even when hockey was lost for a complete season, it just made us more hungry for it when it came back.


----------



## kenobi65 (Feb 22, 2007)

DaveMage said:
			
		

> Alas, my baseball fantasy involves them going on strike and never returning...
> 
> (I'm still bitter about the strike of '94.)




Thee and me both.

I used to be a big baseball fan (and an avid Strat-o-Matic Baseball player).  Something about the '94 strike changed how I feel about the game, and though I still follow baseball, it's not with anywhere near the passion I used to have for it (and I haven't played SOM since then).  I won't thread-crap further.


----------



## DaveMage (Feb 22, 2007)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Wow, that's a grudge.  I'm an 'aw shucks' Canadian.  Even when hockey was lost for a complete season, it just made us more hungry for it when it came back.




I should probably get over it, but I was so bitter that multi-millionaires were striking.

It effectively killed the Expos tenure in Montreal and ended Tony Gwynn's outside shot at a .400 season.

I was a big stats nerd at the time, but after the strike, I completely lost interest.


----------



## Agamon (Feb 24, 2007)

DaveMage said:
			
		

> I should probably get over it, but I was so bitter that multi-millionaires were striking.
> 
> It effectively killed the Expos tenure in Montreal and ended Tony Gwynn's outside shot at a .400 season.
> 
> I was a big stats nerd at the time, but after the strike, I completely lost interest.




Yeah, the strike sure killed the Expos.  Ironically, being Canadian and a huge Montreal Canadiens fan, that didn't bother me much.  They kept drafting well and losing the good players, and no one in Montreal really cared. 

Much more ironically, being someone that hates all things Toronto, I'm a Jays fan (so all but one thing, I guess).


----------



## Agamon (Feb 27, 2007)

<bump>

Training camp is in full swing tomorrow.


----------



## jhallum (Feb 27, 2007)

Agamon said:
			
		

> I waited too long for someone to make a hockey pool this season, I don't want to make the same mistake for baseball.
> 
> Last season we had both a Roto and a Head to Head league.  I'm only starting up a head to head league, if someone wants to do the Roto, be my guest.
> 
> ...




I lurk here mostly, but I'm for this.  Sounds fun!   I might be persuaded to do the roto league too.


----------



## Agamon (Mar 3, 2007)

*bump*


----------



## krunchyfrogg (Mar 5, 2007)

Ahhh!  Just saw this after making my previous post!

I'm in! 



EDIT: There was a problem
This league is not registered in this game. (Error #272) 
This league is from the free game. (Error #271) 

Ummm, what's going on?


----------



## Agamon (Mar 5, 2007)

That's odd.  Make sure you got the info right, otherwise, Yahoo could be acting goofy.

*League ID#: 97142 

League Name: EN World Head to Head 

Password: enworld2007 

Custom League URL: http://baseball.fantasysports.yahoo.com/league/enworldhth 

Season Type: Full 

Draft Type: Autopick Draft  

Max Teams: 20 

Scoring Type: Head-to-Head  

Player Universe: All baseball  

Max Moves: No maximum  

Max Trades: No maximum  

Trade Reject Time: 2  

Trade End Date: August 12, 2007  

Waiver Time: 2 days  

Can't Cut List Provider: Yahoo! Sports  

Trade Review: League Votes  

Post Draft Players: Follow Waiver Rules  

Min Innings Pitched: 7 

Weekly Deadline: Daily - Tomorrow  

Start Scoring on: Week 1  


Roster Positions: C, 1B, 2B, 3B, SS, OF, OF, OF, Util, SP, SP, RP, RP, P, P, P, BN, BN, BN, BN, BN, DL  

Stat Categories: R, 1B, HR, RBI, SB, AVG, W, SV, K, ERA, WHIP  *


----------



## krunchyfrogg (Mar 5, 2007)

Yeah, I screwed up... I was trying to enter a pay league.

I'm in now.

Watch out for the *Wyrm Burners*!

BTW, why the category "1b"?  If you're open to switching things around, my suggestion is dropping that category and making it a standard 5x5 league.  If not, it's cool. 


Gotta run... work just got me, i'll be back later with some more crap!


----------



## Agamon (Mar 5, 2007)

Huh, it was supposed to be a 5x5 league.  I must have accidentally clicked something while scrolling through the options.  Good eye.


----------



## krunchyfrogg (Mar 5, 2007)

Awesome.  I have a peeve when it comes to non-5x5 leagues.

Sign up people!  Even if you haven't done it before, if you're into baseball, you'll have a good time!  

This will give all you players something to root for after your team is out of the pennant race!


----------



## Agamon (Mar 5, 2007)

krunchyfrogg said:
			
		

> This will give all you players something to root for after your team is out of the pennant race!




Or even something to do when there's no football/basketball/hockey.


----------



## John Crichton (Mar 8, 2007)

8 teams so far.  Would be nice to get at least 10.


----------



## Mista Collins (Mar 9, 2007)

I love fantasy baseball! too bad I signed up in the league already   . I can always try to recruit some other gamers from other boards.


----------



## Mista Collins (Mar 9, 2007)

krunchyfrogg said:
			
		

> Awesome.  I have a peeve when it comes to non-5x5 leagues.
> 
> Sign up people!  Even if you haven't done it before, if you're into baseball, you'll have a good time!
> 
> This will give all you players something to root for after your team is out of the pennant race!




Specially when Detroit takes over. As a Detroit fan for the past 23 years (first thing I recall of baseball is the Roar of 84'), I was happy to see them make the playoffs/world series and then sad to see the pitchers throw the World Series away (pun intended).


----------



## krunchyfrogg (Mar 9, 2007)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> Specially when Detroit takes over. As a Detroit fan for the past 23 years (first thing I recall of baseball is the Roar of 84'), I was happy to see them make the playoffs/world series and then sad to see the pitchers throw the World Series away (pun intended).



It's really a shame my Metsies didn't get a chance to meet your boys in October. 

Maybe this year!


BTW, I loved the way they humiliated the Skanks!


----------



## Rookseye (Mar 12, 2007)

Cool! A public league from ENWorld... I wonder what percentage of gamers actually are into baseball and gaming? Must be a small minority of an already small minority...

Either way, happy to be on board in a public (read: free) league that actually has people who share some interests.

Anyone a Red Sox fan?

Beware the Yrthaks! 

I hear they have an ogre mage pitcher that can hurl a '_pyro-ball_'.


----------



## krunchyfrogg (Mar 12, 2007)

Sign up, rooks!

I'm a Mets fan, but t least I can claim hating the Yanks as much as you!


----------



## Agamon (Mar 12, 2007)

And I'm a Jays fan that also really hate the Yankees!  There's two kinds of baseball fan: those that are Yank fans, and those that hate the Yanks.


----------



## Rookseye (Mar 12, 2007)

> There's two kinds of baseball fan: those that are Yank fans, and those that hate the Yanks.




Amen to that! 

Signed up and ready to go.


----------



## jhallum (Mar 13, 2007)

John Crichton said:
			
		

> 8 teams so far.  Would be nice to get at least 10.





Sorry, I had to bail on the league, I was hoping to stay in, but I already have 4 team committments from friends, and had to drop a league (only 4 free teams, what kind of crap is that?)


----------



## krunchyfrogg (Mar 13, 2007)

jhallum said:
			
		

> Sorry, I had to bail on the league, I was hoping to stay in, but I already have 4 team committments from friends, and had to drop a league (only 4 free teams, what kind of crap is that?)



Per e-mail address. Just start a new free Yahoo address!


----------



## John Crichton (Mar 13, 2007)

Agamon said:
			
		

> And I'm a Jays fan that also really hate the Yankees!  There's two kinds of baseball fan: those that are Yank fans, and those that hate the Yanks.



 This is true.

All non-Yankee fans are communists.  


If anyone wants to hear my Yanks/baseball rant, head over to CM.


----------



## krunchyfrogg (Mar 14, 2007)

::


----------



## Bubbalicious (Mar 20, 2007)

We have eleven now.  We need one more to have an even number so we can draft.


----------



## John Crichton (Mar 22, 2007)

12 teams.  Sweet.

I hate auto-draft but I wouldn't be around on Saturday anyway - so it's all good.  

Pre-ranked and ready to go!


----------



## Agamon (Mar 22, 2007)

Great, I'll lock it down.  Everyone make sure your predraft lists are ready for Saturday!


----------



## krunchyfrogg (Mar 23, 2007)

Alright! (off to modify sig!)


----------



## Rookseye (Mar 25, 2007)

My kingdom for a second closer!


----------



## John Crichton (Mar 25, 2007)

Rookseye said:
			
		

> My kingdom for a second closer!



 Wow, I got Nathan and Rivera.  Sweet.

I am hurting a bit for HR & Starting Pitchers.

Stupid Clemens...


----------



## Bubbalicious (Mar 25, 2007)

I wasn't too thrilled with who I got, until I saw everyone else's teams.  Everyone's got strengths and weaknesses.  It's why I hate auto-draft.  I have the top two rated catchers.  In a live draft, I would have been quite content with one of them.

I am also loaded with awesome starters.

I am a little light on homers.  I would also like another closer (Scot Shields...come on!).  I could also use a few more steals.

I am open to some wheeling and dealing.  Make me an offer.


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 26, 2007)

Okay. I am not a fan of baseball, but JC wants me to try to get into it, so I'm trying. I have no idea what's going on, but I wanted to say hi.  I'm a big fan of fantasy football, so this isn't completely foreign to me, I just haven't paid any attention to baseball since the late '80s.


----------



## John Crichton (Mar 26, 2007)

Bubbalicious said:
			
		

> I wasn't too thrilled with who I got, until I saw everyone else's teams.  Everyone's got strengths and weaknesses.  It's why I hate auto-draft.  I have the top two rated catchers.  In a live draft, I would have been quite content with one of them.



Yeah, a bunch of weird teams were put together.  Should be an interesting season



			
				Bubbalicious said:
			
		

> I am also loaded with awesome starters.



Santana, Harang & Kazmir.  Yow!



			
				Bubbalicious said:
			
		

> I am a little light on homers.  I would also like another closer (Scot Shields...come on!).  I could also use a few more steals.



Should be interesting rush on the free agents.    Lots of holes to plug for bunches of teams.

I've love to find the time to break everyone's teams down before Sunday if I get the chance....


----------



## krunchyfrogg (Mar 27, 2007)

I kinda like my team.  I'm up for dealing though... let's get some crazy offers out there!


----------



## Rookseye (Mar 28, 2007)

The beauty of autodraft is that no one person dominates a draft. The double catcher conundrum that John mentioned is a perfect example of this, and it (like some other position loaded teams) should lead to some interesting free agent activity and trades.

Seonaid, all I can say is good luck. Fantasy baseball is like the real thing...a daily grind...if you really get into it, you should prepare yourself for paying attention to some _really, really, really_ obscure statistics and players. 

Raise your hand if you had Michael Cuddyer last year! 

You'll know you have arrived when you are like the rest of us fighting tooth and nail for closers on the 60-win teams.

Oh, and for what it is worth, apparently I ended up being the 'Infield King' of the draft. I could use a closer, so pitch away with those trade offers!


----------



## John Crichton (Mar 28, 2007)

This is actually my first year back in fantasy baseball in two seasons.  I found that enjoyed it while it was gone but I'm back because:

- My fantasy NBA season has gone down the tubes
- I am SO pumped for baseball (reloaded Yanks!)
- It is too long to wait until September for football

Last time I played I picked up Brandon Webb early in his rookie season and he rocked.


----------



## Agamon (Mar 28, 2007)

The cool thing about the unbalanced autodraft teams is that it encourages trades.

I gotta say, my trades in the NBA roto league is a big reason why I'm where I am right now...


----------



## Agamon (Mar 28, 2007)

I got Schill, MLB's resident geek, which I consider good karma for our pool.


----------



## Steve Jung (Mar 28, 2007)

I don't know if I should be happy that I got Barry Bonds.


----------



## Agamon (Mar 28, 2007)

I totally took him off my list.  I just wouldn't be happy with him on my team.  Plus he doesn't see many pitches, which sucks.


----------



## krunchyfrogg (Mar 28, 2007)

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> I don't know if I should be happy that I got Barry Bonds.



Wanna trade him?  I'm a fantasy whore.


----------



## John Crichton (Mar 28, 2007)

I totally forgot to nix Clemens.  *sigh*

Cost me a relatively high pick, too.  SP is where I am hurting a bit.

I'd dump Bonds in a trade if I had him.  Can't stand the guy.


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 29, 2007)

Rookseye said:
			
		

> Seonaid, all I can say is good luck. Fantasy baseball is like the real thing...a daily grind...if you really get into it, you should prepare yourself for paying attention to some _really, really, really_ obscure statistics and players.
> 
> Raise your hand if you had Michael Cuddyer last year!
> 
> ...



Haha, yeah thanks. I am worried mainly because it's a day-to-day thing. I'm used to football, which is weekly, but apparently I have to check my guys every day?  And I just really don't know anything about baseball. JC explained all the stats to me two nights ago, but I'm still not sure what it all means. I guess I'll just make sure that the guys I have playing are actually playing . . . or does it not work like that?

As for trades, I don't know what I'm doing, so feel free to make me offers.


----------



## Steve Jung (Mar 29, 2007)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Haha, yeah thanks. I am worried mainly because it's a day-to-day thing. I'm used to football, which is weekly, but apparently I have to check my guys every day?  And I just really don't know anything about baseball. JC explained all the stats to me two nights ago, but I'm still not sure what it all means. I guess I'll just make sure that the guys I have playing are actually playing . . . or does it not work like that?
> 
> As for trades, I don't know what I'm doing, so feel free to make me offers.



Sure you don't know anything. You're just trying to get us to let our guard down. I bet you have the phone numbers of all the general managers.


----------



## Steve Jung (Mar 29, 2007)

krunchyfrogg said:
			
		

> Wanna trade him?  I'm a fantasy whore.



Who are you offering?


----------



## John Crichton (Mar 29, 2007)

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Sure you don't know anything. You're just trying to get us to let our guard down. I bet you have the phone numbers of all the general managers.



She's actually blogging pitcher and general loudmouth butt-hole, Curt Schilling.


----------



## krunchyfrogg (Mar 29, 2007)

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Who are you offering?



What type of player do you need?


----------



## Rookseye (Apr 2, 2007)

Well, good luck to all! Another marathon season begins tonight with the paper tiger World Champ Cardinals defending their 82-80 record against the, um, choke-artist Mets from a year ago. 

I'd hold off on that trade for Bonds too, guys, looks like he is going to jail for a very long time according to this post:

Bonds Indicted on Steroid Use, Perjury, Prison Likely


----------



## krunchyfrogg (Apr 2, 2007)

I'll believe it when I see it.

Although I'd probably offer to trade a bit less for him now.


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 2, 2007)

So, I'm not sure what happened yesterday, but three of my guys played and JC told me at least one of them (my pitcher) did really well. I still don't quite have the stats down, so I don't know what "good" and "bad" numbers are (not to mention, what the actual stats mean!).

It's funny--I was going through my roster last night, setting it for the next couple of days, when I figured that I could just set them based on last season's rankings for the entire year, and then just check it every day to make sure no one got hurt and needed to be replaced. So, I was doing that happily (I had gotten in a couple of weeks) when JC came by and informed me that it doesn't work that way. I was so disappointed because I thought I had it all figured out. This is much more complicated than fantasy football. Oh well. Maybe by the time the playoffs (there *are* playoffs in baseball, right?) come, I'll have figured out something.


----------



## John Crichton (Apr 2, 2007)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> So, I'm not sure what happened yesterday, but three of my guys played and JC told me at least one of them (my pitcher) did really well. I still don't quite have the stats down, so I don't know what "good" and "bad" numbers are (not to mention, what the actual stats mean!).
> 
> It's funny--I was going through my roster last night, setting it for the next couple of days, when I figured that I could just set them based on last season's rankings for the entire year, and then just check it every day to make sure no one got hurt and needed to be replaced. So, I was doing that happily (I had gotten in a couple of weeks) when JC came by and informed me that it doesn't work that way. I was so disappointed because I thought I had it all figured out. This is much more complicated than fantasy football. Oh well. Maybe by the time the playoffs (there *are* playoffs in baseball, right?) come, I'll have figured out something.



 Hey, it's just like football, except there are games every day...


----------



## krunchyfrogg (Apr 2, 2007)

Seonaid: You don't need to change things every day, but you might do a little better if you do.

BTW, everybody check their teams.  Many of you are playing DL'ed players.  I also sent out a few trade proposals.


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm not sure who offered me that trade (I'm too lazy to go look), but thanks for the tip on the DL. 

Edit: Based on the post *right before mine* I assume it's krunchy. I must have missed a bunch of posts, because I don't remember reading the last couple.

Should I be bothered by the fact that like four or five of my positions aren't playing today? I'm really tempted to run out and get some FAs to fill those spots.


----------



## Rookseye (Apr 12, 2007)

Don't worry about the multiple unfilled roster spots on certain days Seonaid, generally there are a couple of days every week where a cluster of teams will have off days; usually these fall on Monday, Tuesdays, or Thursdays...

Resist the temptation in other words, lol


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks. I won't worry about it then!


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 15, 2007)

How does it work if games get postponed? I switched around my guys so that my benched players who aren't postponed are playing, but the guys on my bench aren't as good as the guys who are postponed. Will the games that get postponed just have their stats applied to the day they are played?


----------



## Agamon (Apr 15, 2007)

Only if you have them in the lineup the day the postponed game is played.  And you shouldn't have to guess at that or do the research, Yahoo will show them as playing the game that day, like normal.


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 15, 2007)

So if a game gets postponed, I should swap out those guys just like they weren't playing at all, right? And then when the game gets played later, it'll show up just like a normal game day, right?


----------



## Rookseye (Apr 15, 2007)

Yep, precisely.


----------



## Bubbalicious (Apr 17, 2007)

WTF?????

Now I can't see my stats at all unless I give Yahoo money???  They should give ME money for having to look at ads!


----------



## John Crichton (Apr 17, 2007)

Bubbalicious said:
			
		

> WTF?????
> 
> Now I can't see my stats at all unless I give Yahoo money???  They should give ME money for having to look at ads!



 Yeah, that's where they getcha.  New to Yahoo?


----------



## krunchyfrogg (Apr 17, 2007)

Bubbalicious said:
			
		

> WTF?????
> 
> Now I can't see my stats at all unless I give Yahoo money???  They should give ME money for having to look at ads!



You just can't see the stats of that day.  You can still click on last week, last month, season, ect.


----------



## Bubbalicious (Apr 17, 2007)

John Crichton said:
			
		

> Yeah, that's where they getcha.  New to Yahoo?




First time doing baseball on Yahoo.  Football being weekly it's not a big problem, but this SUCKS!!!  Like I said on the CM thread about that league, Yahoo and ESPN each have advantages and disadvantages, but I'll take the problems at ESPN ('cause you know they'll get fixed) over not being able to see my stats from that day, not having each day's stats totalled, and not getting a "Probable Starter" indicator!


----------



## Rookseye (Apr 17, 2007)

Wow, I never realized the Public Leagues reverted to that level of support...I have been doing at least one Plus League every year for the last five or so, so I never noticed the switch. I guess being in one Plus League gets you Plus coverage over all of your other leagues.


----------



## krunchyfrogg (Apr 17, 2007)

Bubbalicious said:
			
		

> First time doing baseball on Yahoo.  Football being weekly it's not a big problem, but this SUCKS!!!  Like I said on the CM thread about that league, Yahoo and ESPN each have advantages and disadvantages, but I'll take the problems at ESPN ('cause you know they'll get fixed) over not being able to see my stats from that day, not having each day's stats totalled, and not getting a "Probable Starter" indicator!



Yahoo indicates the probable starter with a little ^ next to their name.


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 17, 2007)

krunchyfrogg said:
			
		

> Yahoo indicates the probable starter with a little ^ next to their name.



Ooh, that's helpful. Thanks! 

 - Seonaid, who actually _has_ been checking her guys every day


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 19, 2007)

Heh. Well, I don't really know what I'm doing, but I'm fairly solidly in second place so I must be doing something right . . .


----------

